# Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria



## Bootsmann62 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo !
Ich bin 54 Jahre alt und habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet da ich von  eure Erfahrung im Bereich Meeres Angeln lernen und ggf. profitieren  möchte. Ich habe ein 8 m Boot mit dem ich in der oberen Adria (Rovin -  Novigrad) gerne auf Thunfisch angeln möchte.Das Boot ist bedingt  Seetüchtig verfügt über eine große Badeplatform von der ein anlanden  auch von größeren Fischen möglich sein sollte.
Da die obere Adria nur über geringe tiefe (max 30 meter) verfügt ist es  mir nicht ganz klar ob meine wünsche dort Thunfishe fangen zu können  realisierbar sind. Grundsätzlich werden in der Region Sardellen mit  Netzen gefangen. Daher vermute ich das dort wo der Speisefisch der  Thunfische existent ist es auch Thunfische geben sollte. (Habe in der  Nähe von Pula bereits Thunfische in absoluter Landnähe jagen gesehen)
Mein erster Ansatz wir sein dort wo die Sardellenfischer mit Netzen fischen den fang von Thunfisch zu versuchen.
Für jegliche Hinweise die meinem Anliegen zum Erfolg verhelfen würde ich  sehr dankbar sein. Vieleicht kann mir jemand Koordinaten nennen wo bereits  erfolgreich gefischt wurde.
Wie beschrieben freue ich mich über jegliche Hinweise.

Außerdem würde mich interessieren wie man Markrellen in der Region fängt. (Köder / Systeme)

Liebe Grüße

Lothar


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Schwierig. Ich habe Thunfische auch schon in 9m Wassertiefe rauben sehen und in 15m Tiefe gefangen beim Spinfischen in Spanien. Aber chummen macht man in den Tiefen eigentlich nicht. Das wird bei uns auf 100m z.B. gemacht.
Macht ja auch Sinn, eine Sardine ist dann ja viel länger im Wasser ehe sie am Grund ist und dementsprechend deckt deine Chumspur einfach mehr Fläche ab. 

Hast du dich denn schon mit Gerät und Lizenz auseinander gesetzt, überhaupt schonmal auf BFT geangelt?


----------



## Bootsmann62 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Hallo !
Was ist chummen?
Gerät habe ich mir bereits angeschaft.
80 LBS Bootsrute und eine 50 LBS mit Daiwa 900 und Penn international 30 eine mit Monofiler Schnur eine mit Geflochtener Schnur.
Über bzw mit Lizenzen habe ich mich noch nicht auseinander gestetzt.
Da wo ich vor habe zu fischen habe ich noch nie ein Polizeiboot gesehen. die verstecken sich viel lieber an Land und jagen schnellfahrer in der nähe der Küste oder im Limski! 

Kennst Du dich den mit Lizenzen etc. aus ?|bigeyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Ich angel ja nicht in Kroatien. Aber der BFT ist ein stark geschützter Fisch. Wenn du da zuwieder handelst, denke ich, ist auch in Kroatien mit hoch empfindlichen Strafen zu rechnen. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen! 

Na chummen ist die Methode, mit der du es versuchen willst. Also mit Sardinen anfüttern und Sardinen anbieten. 

Ich habe aber nicht den Eindruck, dass du dich mit der Materie auskennst. Dann könnte das eine ziemlich frustrierende Angelegenheit sein. Schonmal daran gedacht zuerst ein guiding zu machen um die Methode zu erlernen? 

Willst du eine 30lbs Schnur mit einer 80lbs Rute paaren? 

Klingt für mich alles nicht sonderlich gut überlegt! Mal ganz davon ab, dass du noch nicht einmal weißt ob man die Thune bei dir überhaupt fangen kann #c


----------



## Bootsmann62 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Hallo Dentexkönig ! (Deinen richtigen Namen kenne ich leider nicht)

In der Region gibt es keine Guides ! Dieses Jahr im September hat allerdings ein Thunfisch Contest stattgefunden. http://www.valamar.com/de/big-game-tuna-porec

Von der Schnur habe ich lediglich geschrieben das ich eine Monofile und eine Geflochtene verwenden will.

Das ich kein Profi bin habe ich von Anfang an gesagt. 

Da du dich in der Region ja auch nicht auskennst bist du ja auch nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner. 

Ich hoffe das sich jemand meldet der sich in der Region und den gegebenheiten auskennt.

Trotz dem Danke !

Lothar


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Die Thunfische bei mir in Spanien sind die selben wie bei dir in der Adria, also so fern liegt das alles nicht. 
Viel Glück bei deiner Suche,
Dario


----------



## tomsen83 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Ich möchte hier neben offenischtlicher Unerfahrenheit in Bezug auf Technik, Tackle und Lizenzen auch einfach mal den Sicherheitsaspekt in den Raum werfen... Bedenke bitte, dass du dich mit dem kampfstärksten Fisch im Mittelmeer auseinandersetzen willst, was insbesondere bei der Landung zu durchaus gefährlichen Szenen führen kann. Nur die wenigsten, sehr erfahrenen Angler, fischen daher alleine auf die Thunas.

Dir hier einen vollständigen Rundumschlag zur Einführung in diese Art der Fischerei zu geben, ist illusorisch. Meine Empfehlung ist ebenfalls: nutze ein Guiding, z.B. hier. 

Und auch nochmal auf die Lizenzen zu sprechen zu kommen: Hier wird teilweise über jährlich ändernde Quoten gesprochen sowie eine spezielle Lizenz zum Thunafischen, die nur mit erheblichem bürokratischen Aufwand und Sprachkenntnissen zu erlangen ist. Schon allein entsprechendes Tackle an Board zu haben ohne die entsprechende Lizenz kann zu drakonischen Strafen bis hin zur Beschlagnahmung des Bootes führen.

Mein Tip: Kläre das mit der Lizenz, dann lies alles was du zum Thema Bluefin in Kroatien finden kannst. Wenn du diesen Wissensstand hast, erledigen sich einige Fragen von selbst. Andere lassen sich nur durch jahrelange Praxis erlernen oder durch erfahrene Angler beibringen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu!

Der genannte Guide, Patrick Baier ist ein sympathischer Typ und du kannst ihn sicherlich mal anrufen.


----------



## Bootsmann62 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Schade das ich Örtlich doch ziemlich gebunden bin. Wohnung Boot Liegeplatz wie beschrieben in der Nördlichen Adria! in Istrien.
Patrick Baier ist doch um einiges südlicher beheimatet.
Werde weiter meine Fühler ausstrecken um etwas für mich verwertbares herauszufinden. Falls Ihr noch etwas hinzusteuern könnt bin für alles dankbar! Hab schonmal einen Einheimischen darauf angesetzt wo die Sardellenfanggründe der ansässigen Fischereibetriebe zu finden sind!

Ach ja was ich noch zu den Sicherheitsaspekten sagen wollte. Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht alleine Fischen gehen. Boot fahren Fischen und anlanden von solcher Beute ist alleine wohl kaum möglich.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mit dem Boot in die Kornaten fahren. Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja dann mal auf Murter bei den Profis vorbei zu schauen.

Aber immer dran denken Ihr habt auch mal angefangen !!!
Und es ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen !!

Liebe Grüße

Lothar


----------



## Deep Down (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Mit Patrick Baier kannst Du trotzdem mal telefonieren.


----------



## Swordfisher (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offshore Angeln auf Thunfisch in der oberen nördlichen Adria*

Also Bootsmann 62, informier dich doch mal. Guides gibts in der oberen Adria genug! 

Ozren Bozic (www.abyss-fishing.com) in Rovinj, Tunana (www.tunana-fishing.com), Croatia Sport Fishing von Robert Sepinski in Opatija oder auch einen Guide auf Krk. 

Als Anfänger kann ich dir Ozren Bozic (Abyss Fishing) in Rovinj wärmstens empfehlen. Fahrt dauert den ganzen Tag, die Herren haben auch die ICCAT Lizenz für die Entnahme und du bist bei denen in guten Händen. Thune fangen sie eigentlich bei jeder Ausfahrt, der größte Fisch war 344 Kilo. Im Schnitt 40-50 Kilo.

Du als Privatmann darfst in Kroatien zwar mit der Sauteueren Tuna-Lizenz (online buchbar hier: http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=425 ) auf Thun chummen (die beste Methode), aber entnehmen darfst du keine. Zur Entnahme sind nur die 12 ICCAT-Captains berechtigt (unter anderem Ozren Bozic und der schon erwähne Patrick Baier). Du darfst aonst die Thune nichtmal an bord holen, sondern musst sie im Wasser sofort abhaken.

Bei Nichtbeachtung setzts empfindliche Strafen, kostet viel Geld und das Gerät wird auch beschlagnahmt. 

Also lass dein Gerät mal zuhause, nimm dir ein Guiding in Rovinj (600€ für einen ganzen Tag, ist für dortige Verhältnisse normal bis eher billig) und Drill dort am Normic-Gerät deinen ersten Thun. Davon bekommst du dann sogar ein paar Steaks mit, wenn du ganz lieb fragst ;-)

Und wenn du begriffen hast was es zum Chummen braucht (Ozren erklärt das sehr gut) - nämlich 20 Kilo Sardinen, starkes Gerät (80lbs Rute, 120lbs Schnur, Harness, gscheiter Hakenlöser zum Releasen etc.), dann kauf dir die Tuna-Lizenz und fisch mal allein mit C&R auf Thun. Aber so ohne Vorbereitung, neee...

Das war auch mein Werdegang: mittlerweile fisch ich selbsttätig und habe neben Thun auch schon einen richtig guten Schwertfisch in der Adria gefangen, aber meine Anfänge waren mit Ozren Bozic. 

Übrigens, du brauchst zum Thunangeln 3 Leute am Boot, nicht ein oder zwei, IMMER DREI!

Ein Angler, der drillt, ein Wireman, der den Fisch am Schluss leadert und seitlich des Bootes abhakt und einen Steuermann, der die Fluchten des Fisches mit dem Motor ausgleicht. Sonst wirds nix.

Und wie gesagt, schlag dir das mit dem Fisch ins Boot holen aus dem Kopf. Im Wasse abhaken, mehr ist nicht,


----------

